# Arequipa sin título



## dogoaqp (Jan 4, 2010)

excelentes fotos Chris_ALOR 

facebook


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Felicidades las fotos estan de lo mejor :applause:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

mas pics ALOR ^^


----------



## joelAqp (Aug 29, 2009)

^^
Si mas fotos Chris, la calidad de esas imágenes son excelentes...buena cámara, esos lugares desde esa perspectiva los pone muy coloridos y bonitos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, solo para hacerles recordar que la intención del thread es ver/analizar/ y un poco debatir sobre los cambios (positivos/negativos) que podrían darse en la ciudad desde estas perspectivas. Por mi parte estoy en total desacuerdo que intenten bajarse cualquier hilera de arboles, tanto laterales como de la alameda... no se puede ampliar a un tercer carril por lado, sería darle preferencia una vez más a los vehículos.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Una preciosura esos arboles, me encanta Arequipa.*


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Muchas gracias por los comentarios, solo para hacerles recordar que la intención del thread es ver/analizar/ y un poco debatir sobre los cambios (positivos/negativos) que podrían darse en la ciudad desde estas perspectivas. Por mi parte estoy en total desacuerdo que intenten bajarse cualquier hilera de arboles, tanto laterales como de la alameda... no se puede ampliar a un tercer carril por lado, sería darle preferencia una vez más a los vehículos.


las pistas de esa parte si son una desgracia ^^ pero espero que pronto las mejoren ^^ deberian cambiar tambien los faroles de esa alameda ya que algunos creo, repito CREO que estan quemados pero solo algunos.^^


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Muchas gracias por los comentarios, solo para hacerles recordar que la intención del thread es ver/analizar/ y un poco debatir sobre los cambios (positivos/negativos) que podrían darse en la ciudad desde estas perspectivas. Por mi parte estoy en total desacuerdo que intenten bajarse cualquier hilera de arboles, tanto laterales como de la alameda... no se puede ampliar a un tercer carril por lado, sería darle preferencia una vez más a los vehículos.


+1, ya no suena tan descabellada la idea de hacer un viaducto subterraneo (tunel) allí


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Igual se los bajarian...

Tarde o temprano se los van a bajar.. por un proyecto que vale la pena o por alguna mediocridad, como me parece que es el sit en esa avenida.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ Depende de la tecnología que uses. En Madrid estan usando TBM para hacer túneles -viaductos en la ciudd:










http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuneladora

no necesitas abrir toda un zanjon para hacer el tunel.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 

Ni tampoco demoler edificaciones en la superficie.. pero su costo es muy elevado.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

si, es caro. Igual me parece que algún candidato lo puso entre sus obras


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...así sea caro, el fin justifica tales medios kay:


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

buena idea eso de :lol:la tuneladora vean este video de Sevilla apaguen a Wagner XD!!!!! jajajaja


----------



## joelAqp (Aug 29, 2009)

Tranquilos no se ilusionen.. aún vamos en vias de desarrollo este proyecto no es malo pero es carísimo talvez mas adelante se puede dar, hay cosas mas importantes que hay que dar prioridad.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ hablando en oro se ve demasiado dificil que el SNIP apruebe un proyecto de este tipo, ellos preferirían que se corten los árboles porque es más barato


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es más rentable y es lo mejor para la ciudad.. con la diferencia de costos entre un método y otro se puede crear el parque en la rivera del chili y obviamente el efecto ambiental y ornamental sería mucho mayor que el conservar unos árboles.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Estoy seguro que hay tecnicas modernas para retirar arboles y reponerlos , o mudar a estos algunos metros, ampliar la avenida no tiene ningun inconveniente desde los toritos (comisaria yanhuara) hasta cerro colorado, ya que la ihilera de arboles es central solo se comeria un metro lineal de grass,

Lo critico es desde la calle misti hasta la comisaria , donde esta la alameda central, ahi es donde los arboles deberan moverce mas hacia la parte central , restarle espacio a la alameda no es problema porque es un losa muy poco transitada.


Es aqui es donde los diseñadores, arquitectos y especialistas deben tallar, una propuesta que permita ampliar dos carriles de trafico sin restar o eliminar arboles en una avenida emblematica para Arequipa.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

interesante los retos para remodelar esta avenida


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos, se ven muy bien los árboles, sin duda las áreas verdes siempre mejoren los paisajes.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Esa zona tiene un gran potencial, ojalà se llegue a dar algo que estè acorde a los requerimientos.


Con la apertura de Plaza Vea a pocas cuadras esa zona se ha revitalizado, ojalá pronto veamos algún proyecto interesante reemplazando esa vieja curtiembre


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Las saque en HDR, voy a alternar entre esas y normales.


para mi estan buenazas las fotos como que tiene un toque de glamur, cris no si puedo postear algunas fotos en tu thead? ^^


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Son exlenges tus fotos muy buenas , podrias ponerlas en las tres ciudades del centro?? porfaaa.


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos de Arequipa tomadas desde ángulos distintos a los ya acostumbrados, sigan poniendo más.....saludossss :wave:


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

EFVF said:


> Con la apertura de Plaza Vea a pocas cuadras esa zona se ha revitalizado, ojalá pronto veamos algún proyecto interesante reemplazando esa vieja curtiembre


Seria buenísimo pasear por la avenida la marina y ver centros comerciales o edificios de 15 pisos donde estaba esa EX fabrica, Después de todo no cuesta nada soñar.


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

al_7heaven said:


> ...ese terreno debería ser para el _Westin Libertador Arequipa_ :banana:


Si concuerdo contigo, pero para que limitarse con un edificio, todo el trayecto de La Marina deberia ser un centro financiero ficho y moderno


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...¡tampoco, tampoco! :bash:

...tanto así como Centro Financiero, perturbaría esa zona donde muy bien pueden ubicarse únicamente hoteles 5 estrellas, hoteles boutique y restaurantes de alto nivel


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Prefiero un centro financiero a hoteles de lujo : |


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

quizás mejor los hoteles, esa zona pertenece al Centro Histórico, cuyo objetivo es ser peatonal en el mediano plazo, entonces una zona financiera crearía una concentración de personas que ya se tiende a evitar en esa zona


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

*hey .. ¿dónde pusieron el thread de Arequipa muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes ?????????????*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ Está en el nuevo directorio de Ciudades Peruanas


----------



## dogoaqp (Jan 4, 2010)

todos esos terrenos de esas curtiembres serian exelentes para construir un mall un parque noc algun atractivo turistico

facebook


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bueno olvidemos por ahora levantar edificios en ese sector de la ciudad, entre todo lo que dice el Plan Maestro del Centro Histórico y algunas observaciones de la UNESCO lo que se debe hacer es mejorar la fachada del casco antiguo y no taparlo (más de 3 niveles) con nueva arquitectura. Cuando pueda subo más fotos. kay:


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

al_7heaven said:


> ...¡tampoco, tampoco! :bash:
> 
> ...tanto así como Centro Financiero, perturbaría esa zona donde muy bien pueden ubicarse únicamente hoteles 5 estrellas, hoteles boutique y restaurantes de alto nivel


Puede ser pro lo q si es cierte s q la zona debe cambiar!

Le urge una gran remodelacion!


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Bueno olvidemos por ahora levantar edificios en ese sector de la ciudad, entre todo lo que dice el Plan Maestro del Centro Histórico y algunas observaciones de la UNESCO lo que se debe hacer es mejorar la fachada del casco antiguo y no taparlo (más de 3 niveles) con nueva arquitectura. Cuando pueda subo más fotos. kay:


Buen punto...

No alucinemos tanto!

xD


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

dogoaqp said:


> todos esos terrenos de esas curtiembres serian exelentes para construir un mall un parque noc algun atractivo turistico
> 
> facebook


ufff, no c ya con plaza vea la marina está que rebienta xD admeas creo que la ex fabrica de Pedro P. Diaz es ahora propiedad de estilos, y segun se rumoreaba querian hacer un mall ahi.

mas bien al frente, cruzando el chili, se puede hacer un gran parque(bosque xD) zonal, que haría que la zona se viera mucho mejor y prorcionaría un ambiente paraque muchas familias pasen el fin de semana y no se amontonen en selva alegre y tingo :S


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

ensarman said:


> ufff, no c ya con plaza vea la marina está que rebienta xD admeas creo que la ex fabrica de Pedro P. Diaz es ahora propiedad de estilos, y segun se rumoreaba querian hacer un mall ahi.
> 
> mas bien al frente, cruzando el chili, se puede hacer un gran parque(bosque xD) zonal, que haría que la zona se viera mucho mejor y prorcionaría un ambiente paraque muchas familias pasen el fin de semana y no se amontonen en selva alegre y tingo :S


pense encontrar mas fotos hno:


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

ensarman said:


> ufff, no c ya con plaza vea la marina está que rebienta xD admeas creo que la ex fabrica de Pedro P. Diaz es ahora propiedad de estilos, y segun se rumoreaba querian hacer un mall ahi.
> 
> mas bien al frente, cruzando el chili, se puede hacer un gran parque(bosque xD) zonal, que haría que la zona se viera mucho mejor y prorcionaría un ambiente paraque muchas familias pasen el fin de semana y no se amontonen en selva alegre y tingo :S


+1 ^^


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

MonikaAQP said:


> pense encontrar mas fotos hno:


+1000 ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Perdón por las fotos chicos, la próxima semana espero poder subir más. Saludos


----------

